

Let the Other 95% of Reality In - lemming
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2015/06/let-other-95-of-reality-in.html

======
fsk
In a free market, there never is a shortage. There only are people who don't
want to pay the market rate.

If your candidate pool is people "recent college graduates with experience in
exactly the technologies we are using", then there is a shortage. If you're
willing to consider older workers or people who aren't a perfect keyword
match, then there are plenty of candidates.

It also has a damaging effect. An H1-b visa work is MORE ATTRACTIVE than an
American citizen, assuming the same salary and competence, because they're
tied to the job.

I.e., if you're going to invest in helping your employee acquire skills, it's
better to hire the indentured servant rather than investing in an American who
can switch jobs as he gains experience.

------
willstepp
Great satirical video. That essay by PG lost me a lot of respect for him. It's
the kind of out-of-touch fantasy perspective you'd expect to hear from a
multi-millionaire businessman, but not from someone who so famously identifies
with hacker culture. Maybe you'd argue those types aren't mutually exclusive,
but it sure feels that way to me.

